# CD burner only shows up as image recorder



## Arkuden (Oct 27, 2003)

Ok, i built a computer for a friend some time ago and weve never had any problems, untill his most recent re-format. He can no longer burn anything for some reason, any burning software shows the drive as being an image recorder and doesnt offer any help on how to fix this. Is there anything i could be doing wrong? The drive is an Optorite 52x burner, and is set up as the slave on the secondary IDE channel with a dvd player being the master. Thanks in advance for anyhelp.


----------



## music freak (Sep 27, 2003)

Have you installed the drivers for the new burner?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

drivers for a burner?

you mean a burning tool?

like nero or roxio?

i have yet to see a burner that needs a driver...

~BoB~


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, what software are you using? If you're using Nero and you only see Image Recorder in the drive selection, your CD is no longer being recognized. Does the CD drive appear in My Computer? If not, check Device Manager and see if it appears there, and what error code is present.


----------



## music freak (Sep 27, 2003)

Thinking back to when I saw this problem in Nero and CD Creator, it was because I had to install an update patch for both programs in order for the software to recognize my Yamaha F1 drive.

I wasn't far off the mark.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i still havent ever heard of a driver for a cd rom or a cd burner....


not since the old 2x cd roms.

they were almost always proprietary, and usually ran off the sound card.

it has been ages since i seen anything this lame, and i hope you didnt add something this retarded to the machine you built for him.


~BoB~


----------



## Arkuden (Oct 27, 2003)

The drive came only with a copy of nero, no drivers or any such thing. XP recognizes the drive as being there, but nero and easy cd creator do not. 

5.5.9.14 is the version of nero he is using and so am i, with out any troubles at all.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you gone to Nero Version 5.5 Updates and tried downloading the latest version 5 update? That's where I'd start...


----------



## Arkuden (Oct 27, 2003)

ok, ill try that and let you know what happens


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

For the Roxio Easy CD Creator updates:
Roxio Updates 
They have patches that will allow the software to detect newer CD burners.


----------

